# Please help with html format problem



## Anasttin (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and thanks in advance for your help.

My web page at http://camp-hunt-shoot.com has a glitch in it that I just can't seem to resolve, no matter what I change.

The page is presented like an A4 size sheet on a green foresty type background. If you look down the left hand side of the white page area, you'll notice that it isn't all in a straight line up and down the page. What I mean is that the width of the white page area where it says "Pricing: All prices quoted on..." is slightly larger and therefore out of alignment with the rest of the page.

I've looked at my code frontways and backways and can't see what's causing the mis-alignment.

Can someone look at the html code for me and let me know what I need to change to align the left side of the white area?

Many thanks again.

Ana


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Easiest suggestion here is to get rid of the second table (the thing thats throwing it out of whack) and just add more rows to the first one, to hold the excess content.

There are lots (and LOTS) more suggestions I could make, but this one will get your alignment issues sorted... :roll eyes:

Danny


----------



## Anasttin (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Danny but I had problems when I tried that approach and strangely, I don't have the problem using stacked tables on other pages deeper in my site.

Can you not see the actual problem? 

I don't know the ins and outs of html but am guessing I just have a wrong width setting on something but I just can't spot it.

Appreciate your help.

Ana


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

If ur using css the size can be off because of padding perhas thats the issue... will test and find solution also... removing right click functions... 1 make it hard for us to"look at ur html" to find a problem... and 2. is just a minor annoyance for anyone who knows what there doing


----------



## Anasttin (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Dukevyner.

Not sure if padding is the issue. I'm using Dreamweaver and am letting it handle most of the background code / CSS. CSS has always confused me a little because I'm new to it.

Sorry - I forgot about the right-click protection. I know it's not much good but all I know. Is there another solid option to protect sheets from being ripped off? 

I'd much appreciate it if you could find the problem. It's driven me nuts because it just SHOULD display correctly, but I don't know why it wont.

Thanks!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

The first thing that you need to do is to sort out the validation errors there are nearly 700 of them on this page alone. It is surprising that the page is even displaying at all with this many errors.

See http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http://camp-hunt-shoot.com/

You really do need to learn CSS as it makes this type of layout much easier and makes finding errors easier too.

A lot of tools that we use to help with issues like this require the ability to right mouse click and disabling it prevents us giving the help we normally wood and it doesn't prevent anyone wanting to rip your images or content off if they want to anyway, it really isn't necessary. May be worth disabling it whilst you have this problem so we can help you resolve it.


----------



## Anasttin (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for your time Colin.

I'll definitely look through the errors though I know most of them are missing closing statements in my unordered list. I've read that they're no long required so don't use them. Do you know if that's correct?

Other errors I've spotted when looking through are from snippets of code I've copied from free sites. I'm reluctant to change the code in case I wreck the functionality.

Anyway, I'll have a look through, then get rid of the right-click disable and see how it looks.

Again, I really appreciate your help.

Ana


----------



## Anasttin (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for your time Colin.

I'll definitely look through the errors though I know most of them are missing closing statements in my unordered list. I've read that they're no long required so don't use them. Do you know if that's correct?

Other errors I've spotted when looking through are from snippets of code I've copied from free sites. I'm reluctant to change the code in case I wreck the functionality.

Anyway, I'll have a look through, then get rid of the right-click disable and see how it looks.

Again, I really appreciate your help.

Ana


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Morning Ana,

It's the width and padding applied to the scroller at the bottom of the page. Change the width on that and you're good to go.

Happy Hunting ;o)

Danny

*EDIT :* 
It's the JS at lines #821, #824 and #825 that are causing the problem. You've set the table width to 990px, but then set the scroller to 990px as well, added padding (2px) and a border. The scroller is therefor 996px, 6px wider than the rest.

It would be a lot easier to read, and subsequently edit, if you farmed out that JS (and the CSS) to separate files and included them in the . Always good practice to separate the design from the functionality, 900+ lines of code for a basic page is pretty heavy.


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

allnodcoms said:


> Morning Ana,
> 
> It's the width and padding applied to the scroller at the bottom of the page. Change the width on that and you're good to go.
> 
> ...


nice allnodcoms i had just noticed that sleep helps... hes right!, TOP NOTCH SIR!.... good luck Anasttin with the site..


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Took a bit of tracking down amidst all that spagetti 

Danny


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah a little messy lol


----------



## Anasttin (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks so much allnodcoms... I'm still learning HTML, css and javascript so really appreciate the help with this. It's been driving me batty.

Again, much appreciate your help and everyone's suggestions. )

Ana


----------



## Anasttin (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks again allnodcoms. I made the change to the scroller width and it now looks great.

You're the best.

)


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you, thank you... I'm here all week! 

Danny


----------



## Anasttin (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks again Danny.

I don't want to push the friendship but "I'm here all week" sounds like an invitation for more questions. I guess some people are gluttons for punishment. )

While you're being so generous with your time, I was wondering if you had any general comments for how I can improve my site, preferably focusing on how I can get it higher on google searches?

What do you think about backlink services? Are they any good and if so, which ones? (Hope I haven't strayed too far off topic)

Thanks


----------



## smith_ross (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, our expert designers at mikannie.com.au can help you regarding this problem. Please contact.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

When it comes to SEO. I could tell you - but I'd have to kill you after. And as you run a gun site I don't fancy that! 

A few general tips though:

a) Keywords are separated by commas - Google will see all your keyword meta as one phrase, and people are not likely to search for that!
b) PLEASE LOSE THE FLASHING TEXT! - It is SOOOoooo 1970's and could cause problems with photo sensitive epilepsy 
c) See my previous post about sorting functionality from design and layout

Other than that, it all seems pretty kosher.

Danny


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Problem has been fixed please mark as solved


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

smith_ross said:


> Yes, our expert designers at mikannie.com.au can help you regarding this problem. Please contact.


Yeah sorry smith but i'm pretty sure the FREE HELP from the T.S.G. members worked


----------

